

Scientists use lightning bolt to charge mobile phone - tareqak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24347185

======
trebor
This is potentially one of the biggest breakthroughs ever. The ability to
harness static electricity and convert it into usable electricity within our
own electronics could be used to extract some of the power from not only
lightning strikes, but from the atmosphere.

------
flipchart
The image in the article shows a Tesla coil which generates alternating
current, not static electricity. I hope for the scientists' sake that it was
just shite reporting, which it was either way

------
lcedp
Reminds me of Back to the Future episode when they used a lighting strike to
charge time-traveling device :)

